# not syncing..Question about IPOD touch



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm thinking about an Apple Ipod touch. I have an apple ipod 60gb (one of the first ones out so its about 5 or 6 years old and not sure how much longer it will survive ) anyway, I'm thinking it would be cheaper than a laptop with wifi to use at school when I need to look things up and to put all my music and stuff on too  anyway, for those who have an IPOD touch, how do you like it? Also what do you use to listen to it in your car?

thanks much

theresam


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I do a surprising (to me, anyway) amount of tasks on my iPod Touch. I use it for scheduling things on my Direct TV recorder, looking up movies in the Maltin guide, stock quotes, some email, the weather, book database, airport charts, listening to podcasts, geocaching databases, keeping track of auto expenses, grocery shopping lists, notes of all sorts, units conversions, etc.

And oh, yeah....... I read books on it. Generally with Stanza.

I plug it into the AUX input of my car to listen to podcasts and music. On my previous car, I had a cassette adaptor I used. 

It's become one of my indispensable tools.

Mike


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a Touch that I don't use much anymore since I got an iPhone, but I like it just fine. You will find that the app store really does have an app for almost anything.

One caveat: the iPod Touch's largest size is now 32GB, smaller than your iPod. You may not be able to get all of your music on it, especially if you start adding apps and videos.

My car's stereo has an audio input jack, so I use a simple audio cable that goes from the headphone jack of the iPod to the input jack in the stereo. If you can get a hardwire connection like this, that is the best connection you can get. The next best thing is a cassette adapter, if your car stereo had a cassette player. Beyond that, you can go with an FM transmitter, and they are very hit or miss. I used one in my last vehicle, and if you are in an area like Chicago where all of the stations are taken, or in an area with a lot of electrical interference, the connection can be very poor. You always have the option of replacing your car's stereo with one that has a dedicated iPod dock/input.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks both for the response!  I know it will get used allot for school stuff.

LOL Pidgeon,  my 60gb only has about 10gb of music and photos   at the time I was only going to get the 30gb (I think that was a choice) and I decided for $50 more to get the 60gb. So maybe with apps I'll finally fill it up. I ended up using my ipod I have now as my backup hard drive which I think I will continue to do until it dies 

hmmmm, my car has a cd player. The think I use for my ipod now is a big bulking thing that goes into the cigarette liter so far no issues on channels but every time I go around the corner the whole thing flops over and dumps my ipod - lol guess I should go even slower around corners!  

I had no clue there are car stereo's with a dedicated ipod dock/input. I've been out of that loop for way to long. Guess I'll have to maybe save up for that as I prefer my ipod to the radio stations. 

thanks again.  

theresam


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

My daughter has the touch, I have the iphone. She really likes her touch but she sometimes gets frustrated that she doesn;t have internet access 24/7 only when within an open wifi network. Other than that she loves it. I've listened to my ipods ect for years in my cars through a variety of methods, aux input, cassette adapter. It doesn't compare to CD if you care about sound quality. I tried the FM method once, but the sound quality sucks.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> I've listened to my ipods ect for years in my cars through a variety of methods, aux input, cassette adapter. It doesn't compare to CD if you care about sound quality.


That's not really the fault of the iPod, it's the format you save it in. If you save music in uncompressed or lossless form, it sounds very good indeed through an AUX input. MP3s can sound pretty bad regardless of what device you play them on.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

My Touch 3G is 64GB


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

jmiked said:


> That's not really the fault of the iPod, it's the format you save it in. If you save music in uncompressed or lossless form, it sounds very good indeed through an AUX input. MP3s can sound pretty bad regardless of what device you play them on.


Well ya but how many people rip in lossless? not that many.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> My Touch 3G is 64GB


I stand corrected... there is a 64GB iPod Touch.... $399.... hmmmm.... that's what I paid for my 16GB Touch when it came out....


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I recommend the itouch. I just go mine a couple of weeks ago and use it a lot more than I expected. I do most of my posting on the kindle oards from my itouch. Keep my professors lecture outlines on it. Keep track of my starbucks gift cards (that I use to magange my coffee spending). Also have fandango and moviefone on it. Also have stanza and kindle app on it. The first night I got my 32 gb Itouch I ended up filling the memory with 24gb s worth of movies, music, and photos


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> Well ya but how many people rip in lossless? not that many.


You don't have to rip in lossless to have a sound quality equal to the source, especially in as terrible an environment for audio as a car. 256kbps with a quality codec will almost always do it, and unless you have many thousands into your car's system, 192kbps usually will too. I do all my ripping at a relatively high VBR (variable bit rate) with Exact Audio Copy and LAME, which usually winds up at around 280kbps overall depending on the material, and I cannot tell the difference between the MP3s and the source on my 5-figure home stereo. No way even a run of the mill 256kbps encode will sound nasty (compared to CD) on the sub-$400 system in nearly everyone's car.

But the iPod does have something to do with it. The D/A converters and opamps in iPods of just a few years ago were pretty bad. I have a 1st gen Nano and a 5th gen Video, and was never very impressed with their sound quality (the Video was the better of the two, though). But when I got my iPhone 3G, I was amazed at how much better it sounded, even in headphones, with the same music. The hardware has gotten drastically better.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Wow, I didn't realize how much one can use it for! Makes me feel better about getting one!

We have open network at school and it would be much cheaper than a laptop  not to mention easy to carry. Now if I only I could scrap up another $100 for the 64 gb. With all the stuff you all have told me it can do, I just might need it lol.

I really can't tell sound quality differences too much so that doesn't matter to me, as long as its not absolutely horrible sounding and I can hear it without turning my stereo up full blast. I'll check again on amazon for an FM connector because I can't afford the ipod and a new car stereo LOL. Also, I thought about the iphone but my provider does not carry the iphone, even if they did I'm very hard on phones and it wouldn't last very long <ggggg>

Thanks again all

Theresam


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The other thing about iPhones is that the monthly charges are way too high for me. My present cell phone is $10 a month for local and long distance coverage, and I just don't feel like paying the voice and data charges of the iPhone when I only talk on a cell phone for about 5 minutes a month.

Another thing I use my iPod Touch for is an alarm clock. It's the only one I use, since it's loud enough to wake me even when I use ear plugs.

Mike


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Another thing I use my iPod Touch for is an alarm clock. It's the only one I use, since it's loud enough to wake me even when I use ear plugs.


LOL, I use my cellphone for my alarm. Can't stand the sound on most alarm clocks, even those that are radio! And the phone is harding to hit snooze on, by the time I find it to even hit the snooze I'm already awake. Used to hit snooze or off on my old alarm clock in my sleep and wouldn't realize it.

theresam


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

having an iPod Touch is like having a portable total entertainment system with you.. although in my case, i went for the iPhone for the extra mobile function. 

You will surely love it.. As with the Apps, the App Store slogan says it all, "There's just an app for everything". I mean totally almost everything you could think of.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

carlobee said:


> having an iPod Touch is like having a portable total entertainment system with you.. although in my case, i went for the iPhone for the extra mobile function.
> 
> You will surely love it.. As with the Apps, the App Store slogan says it all, "There's just an app for everything". I mean totally almost everything you could think of.


No kidding. Last week I downloaded an app that can send commands to my computer via the WiFi. It sends the commands to a keyboard macro program that I can set up to do practically anything I could do if I was sitting at the computer. I have no idea what to use it for, but it will be cool to play around with.

Mike


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

My iPhone and Kindle are the two things I use all the time. I had an iPod touch and liked it so much I had to get the iPhone. It's practcally superglued to my hand. I use it far more than I ever expected to (and actually very rarely actually TALK on it...hate talking on the phone)  

There really is an app for just about everything.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

WOW an app for everything, awesome, finally something that washes windows!!! <ggggggg>

Any way, I got the 32 gb. I'll just have to be supper selective about what apps I get. I really at this point in time couldn't justify another $100.00, considering the Ipod was pretty much free for the 32 gb with all my gift certs I've saved and $$'s back from school book end of year return! But I should be ok since I don't really hold that much music and any audiobooks I can store on my desktop when I'm done.

thanks again everyone, now I'm really ansty for it to arrive, It will be here on Monday! Gives me a week before school starts again to figure it all out!

Theresam


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

There are tons and tons of free apps. The apps themselves don't take up much room. I have about 50-60 and also have 55 audiobooks, 900+ songs, and 4 tv shows and mines just over 1/2 full.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

LOL good to know I won't have to be too frugal on apps


----------



## Dankinia (Jun 20, 2009)

A few weeks ago I lost my old Ipod 60 gig somewhere.  After checking the lost and found at my work, the gym, and at the store as well as my car, my bag, my purse, and my desk I had to buy a new one.  I was torn between the 160 gig Ipod classic or the 64 gig touch.  I decided to go with the touch and I don't regret the purchase one bit even though I wish I hadn't had to buy one at all.  I love the larger screen for watching video's and the apps are great to play with.  I knew I wouldn't ever get an Iphone unless they came to Verizon so this is the next best thing.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Sorry to hear about loosing your other Ipod. I hope you were able to get everything transfered ok to your new touch! Glad to hear you like it. 

I have a feeling it will get more use than my old one did,though it may be going to my niece. I've told my sister if she gets me an external hard drive to backup my computer they can have my 60gb to give to my niece for Christmas. I would just give it to them I really need something to back up my computers with so seemed like a fair trade. 


theresam


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Ok, I got my touch! Wow its so thin I hope I can hang onto it.

Problem: trying to sync to itunes it keeps saying it failed because it timed out.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Nope, still giving me the Attempting to copy to disk failed and timed out ;(  it copied my photo's but wont copy music lists

any ideas?

thanks 

Theresam


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

are you using Windows 7? because there are sync issues like time outs, etc in Win. 7..

you might want to read this discussion regarding that problem. It's for iPhone but they are just the same with the iPod Touch.

iPhone wont sync, time out error message


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Great, wish I had known that it wouldn't work with windows 7 . Now I'm not sure what to do.

Theresam


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

It's got to be something with the USB controller or root hub drivers for your system in Windows 7, because I personally sync 2 iPhones with 3 different machines with 7 (Dell Latitude D630 with Enterprise 32-bit, HP dv9500t with Professional 64-bit, homebuilt desktop with Professional 64-bit), and at work me and a coworker manage a fleet of probably 60 iPhones and iPod Touches with two Windows 7 laptops (the above-mentioned Latitude D630s running Enterprise 32-bit).  Never had a single problem.

All of these machines except the desktop also ran beta, release candidate, and RTM builds of 7 prior to getting the GA release, and in every single case iTunes worked perfectly.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm thinking about an Apple Ipod touch. I have an apple ipod 60gb (one of the first ones out so its about 5 or 6 years old and not sure how much longer it will survive ) anyway, I'm thinking it would be cheaper than a laptop with wifi to use at school when I need to look things up and to put all my music and stuff on too  anyway, for those who have an IPOD touch, how do you like it? Also what do you use to listen to it in your car?
> 
> ...


If you want to replace your iPod AND a laptop with one device, yes, the iPod Touch will be cheaper. But you can get a good netbook for less than a 32GB i'Touch. (If you currently have the 60GB iPod, I'm thinking you will want the bigger i'Touch.) Smaller than a laptop, carryable in a messenger bag or large purse with WiFi. Just sayin'.

Betsy


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

geko29 said:


> It's got to be something with the USB controller or root hub drivers for your system in Windows 7, because I personally sync 2 iPhones with 3 different machines with 7 (Dell Latitude D630 with Enterprise 32-bit, HP dv9500t with Professional 64-bit, homebuilt desktop with Professional 64-bit), and at work me and a coworker manage a fleet of probably 60 iPhones and iPod Touches with two Windows 7 laptops (the above-mentioned Latitude D630s running Enterprise 32-bit). Never had a single problem.
> 
> All of these machines except the desktop also ran beta, release candidate, and RTM builds of 7 prior to getting the GA release, and in every single case iTunes worked perfectly.


Anyway to fix those? I'm able to sync from my laptop which is an XP but I don't have all my music on that one and it's such a hassel to move such big files back and forth.

theresam


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Try downloading the drivers from the manufacturer's website. They might be called chipset or I/O drivers or something like that. If Windows 7 drivers aren't available, try the Vista drivers. If those aren't available, buy a new computer try the XP ones. On rare occasion they'll work.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

LOL Geko, the computer is new. HP built. I upgraded it to windows 7 a couple of weeks ago  and have no problem with syncing to my old ipod in either direction. Also I could get pictures transfered via itunes, just when I try music it times out ;(

I'll try checking for drivers.

Theresam


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks Besty, I did want to replace my ipod, I listen to it lots in the car and out and about, but its good to know about the nook for when my laptop actually dies   the nook looks like it would be a great size for traveling.

Theresam


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

bkworm8it said:


> Anyway to fix those? I'm able to sync from my laptop which is an XP but I don't have all my music on that one and it's such a hassel to move such big files back and forth.
> 
> theresam


You ideally should have an external back up drive with all your data on it. You can just connect it to your laptop and then sync, no need to move files.

as for the touch size vs ipod classic size, I still have 4 gigs free on my 16 gig iphone while I have over 100 gigs of data on my ipod classic. I don't need all my stuff on my iphone. My daughter does the same thing with her ipod classic and itouch.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Ha! Got it to sync   Went to HP website and they added an updated driver that corrects USB issues and now my Itouch is fully loaded. No having to transfer everything back to my laptop .

Now the hardest thing is getting it back from my niece 

Theresam


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad to hear it!

Betsy


----------

